# RAF Warboys, Cambridgeshire: WW2 Receiver station



## HypoBoy (May 12, 2009)

During my recent visit to RAF Warboys which I detailed in my previous post, I had another dispersed site marked on the map to visit. It was getting late in the day, so some of my photos aren't the greatest, but it turned out to be a real gem of a site. It looks to have been left largely undisturbed since the base was sold off and appears to be pretty much undocumented to date, so apologies if I get a bit sad and airfield geeky, or post too many pics. I fell in love with the place which felt like stepping back in time, despite the near total dereliction.

I've since learnt from a post elsewhere by an ex serviceman who served here that it's what's left of the old receiver block.

1. The site is built around 3 (I think) Nissen huts. A few of the old window frames above the doors still survive.






2. The Nissen huts are interconnected with brick corridors.





3. The old corrugated iron is getting close to disappearing completely.





4. Nature is slowly reclaiming the site.





5. The whole place is wired with odd runs of 40s fabric insulated cable. I thought initially that it was the old mains wiring, but it runs in sets with too many cores to make sense with mains cable.





6. The cables all terminate on wooden blocks.





7. In another place, I found a pair or relays, suggesting that it's not AC mains. I wondered if it's some sort of telemetry or raid warning system?





8. Not bad for a 40s toilet  There were also a couple of old bakelite seats still lying around.





9. Blackouts on the windows still evident.





10. And even the odd shred of 40s blackout curtain still on the rings.





11. Out back was an observation tower.





12. The tower has a couple of odd sentry posts (?) which for some bizarre reason reminded me of the opening titles to Trumpton 





13. Obligatory abandoned fridge. Not sure of its provenance, but presumably not 40s?





14. Outside was a bomb shelter. Sitting inside, it was pitch black and the late evening sun flooded through the door illuminating the porch with the most amazing light. Unfortunately, the fact I'd left my tripod in the car combined with my less than amazing photo skills meant I didn't capture it half as well as I'd have liked.


----------



## klempner69 (May 12, 2009)

A very interesting set of pics there.The fridge is pretty old all the same!


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics mate, Trumpton now your showing your age ( I used to like the fire men Pugh, Pugh.... no I'm not going there) Cheers for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (May 13, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nice pics mate, Trumpton now your showing your age ( I used to like the fire men Pugh, Pugh.... no I'm not going there) Cheers for sharing


Ha! Ha! Hugh Pugh Barley Mcgrew...Cuthbert Dibble and Grog! at least summat like that!


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

Blackshuck I think the last one was Grub. God I feel old


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2009)

Some really nice stuff still left there. I'm amazed at the bits of blackout curtain.
The Stanton Shelter shot is great.


----------



## Seahorse (May 16, 2009)

I THINK the observation tower is more likely to have been a water tower.


----------



## ricasso (May 16, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ha! Ha! Hugh Pugh Barley Mcgrew...Cuthbert Dibble and Grog! at least summat like that!



Pugh pugh,(they were twins apparently),Barney Mc Grew,Cuthbert,Dibble and grub !, some nice shots there dude,love the electrical details.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 16, 2009)

jonney said:


> Blackshuck I think the last one was Grub. God I feel old



Ha Ha you are right mate! Compulsive viewing for a small kid in the early seventies!


----------

